# French Alps - Le Grand Bornand or any other recommendations



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Currently in La Balme de Silligny, just north of Annecy. Had planned to move on to Annecy but the weather doesn't look brilliant for the next few days so thought we may head up into the mountains to do some walking. Le Grand Bornand looks a possible assuming the aire is open all year, and not for just for the skiing season, but am open to any recommendations as I don't know the mountains at all.


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*Gn*

Hi,
The aire in GB is a short walk from the lifts. However, no water or toilet emptying point. You have to go to the campsite , les Scale. If you drive up through GB to Chanaillon there is an aire right on the slopes on the first or second hairpin after the lifts. Still no water or emtyiny point though.

Cheers......... Ned


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just done that route. Some cracking spots as follows

Up from La Clusaz (10 miles south of Grand Bornand)
N45.91097 E6.46533

Ski resort. Park on gravel on lower level. Great views and walks. about 1250 metres

Just beyond there and a little higher at N45.92311 E6.48376 end of the road and loads of walks and views but it gets packed with cars and motorhomes. the first one is much quieter.

North of there and over the Col de Colombiere there is a fantastic little Aire at Le Reposoir N46.01035 E6.53558. Free water, waste and parking. Fantastic nunnery / monistory nearby thats free to walk round with a little lake.

N46.13910 E6.59310 Le Praz de Lys. Views of Mont Blanc from this one but there is a small notice on A4 paper saying you cant stop over night. We spent two nights there on our own with no bother and just down the road at Sommand at N46.15930 E6.54951 is a massive ski place in a huge valley. We were there over a weekend and it was superb but diggers moved in on the Monday morning but they may have gone now. There is an Aire at Le Praz de Lys but its 10 Euros! There is a terminal though and also one at the second site.

Will that do you?


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

Brilliant Barry, thank you.
We are going near there in 2 weeks, Sion through to Geneva, but will certainly keep those for another year.
Will keep looking. Hope the weather picks up for you.


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

Barry,
One thing I am learning in this lark, is that there is no such thing as too much information.
Eg
On your info at La Clusaz there is an aire ~ excellent, but south of you is another which I looked at on www.searchforsites.co.uk
This was part of the reason why I was struggling to work out where you were. Again though, someone having been to a place is a lot better than just reading a location, having rolled up at a place that never existed!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

None of those were Aires apart from Le Reposoir but there were Aires or service points nearby. 

There are more wild spots that you can shake a stick at up in the northern French Alps. Ski stations are superb and often offer great views. 

Weather been ok(ish) today. Did a lot of miles on the bike but needed fleece and even a jacket at one point. Chucking it down now in Annecy. Might leg it south west soon.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks for replies, particularly Barry. Unfortunately we moved up into the mountains and I was unable to pick up any free wifi so have only just been able to read the responses.

We ended up on the aire in Chinaillon which is just up from Grand Bornand. There is some sort of youth festival on in Grand Bornand this week so the place is rammed. Chinaillon aire was quet though, and free. Managed a couple of good walks but have now dropped back down to Annecy (where it's a bit warmer)!

Came back down over the Col des Aravis which was exciting. Great views if you stop to look at them, rest of the time my eyes were glued to the road. 8O


----------

